# Advise for a Network Diagram Editor

## ade05fr

Hie everyone,

i would like to know what are the best network editor on gentoo (gnome, linux etc...) ?

i have read here and there that there is "Dia" but it seems a little bit old.

Can someone advise me ?

thanks a lot 

 :Smile: 

----------

## Syl20

If you're looking for a "Visio-like", you can try LibreOffice Draw.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

I use yEd (ebuild on c2p-overlay), another one is calligra flow

----------

